# Vorstellung Hochteich mal anders



## loopi (21. Feb. 2010)

Hallo,

auch ich wollte meinen neuen Teich vorstellen,
wie sagt man so schön, ein Mann der diesem Hobby verfallen ist, baut drei Teiche in seinem Leben,
hier ist die Nummer 2.
Lasst Euch überraschen.


----------



## loopi (21. Feb. 2010)

nachdem der alte Teich weg war,
der Bambus ausgegraben war,
wurde das neue Loch mit der Hand ausgehoben, 
ganze schöne quälerei,
hier noch einmal den fleißigen Helfern mein Dank.


----------



## axel (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Hochteich mal anders*

Hallo Tim 

seid Ihr da auf eine Goldader gestoßen ?

lg
axel


----------



## loopi (21. Feb. 2010)

Buddeln, buddeln, buddeln....
dann aber fertig und es kann losgehen die Wände zu stellen.


----------



## loopi (21. Feb. 2010)

Nachdem die Wände gestellt sind,
Fliess rein, Folie rein, alles verschweißen und es nimmt Formen an.


----------



## loopi (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Hochteich mal anders*

Hallo Axel,

keine Goldader,
aber Überreste vom Fundament vom Zaun.

LG Tim


----------



## loopi (21. Feb. 2010)

Folie fertig, Pflanzen rein, Anschlüsse dran und 
der beste Moment,
Wasser Marsch.


----------



## loopi (21. Feb. 2010)

Soviel erst einmal vom Teichbau von mir,
zur Zeit ist auch nicht viel los am Teich,
so einen Winter im Norden konnte ja keiner erwarten.

LG

:beten Ich will kein Schnee mehr


----------



## axel (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Hochteich mal anders*

Hallo Tim 

Sehr schön ! 
Hät ich jetzt nicht gedacht das die Platten den Wasserdruck standhalten .
Aber scheint ja zu klappen 
Bin dann mal schon auf weitere Fotos gespannt wenn die Wasserpflanzen wieder wachsen .

lg
axel


----------



## loopi (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Hochteich mal anders*

Hallo Axel,

sie halten nicht nur den Wasserdruck, 
sondern auch den Eisdruck,
aktuell ca 50 cm Eis auf dem Teich.

LG

Tim


----------



## Alexandros (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Hochteich mal anders*

Hallo Tim,

sehr interessant 
Was sind das den für Platten und wie hast du sie miteinander verbunden?


----------



## loopi (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung Hochteich mal anders*

Hallo Alexandros,

das sind Sandwichplatten die normalerweise im Hallenbau eingesetzt werden.
Sind sehr stabil, gedämmt und lassen sich gut  verarbeiten.
Die Platten sind sechs meter lang gewesen und in den Ecken habe ich Eisenwinkel gesetzt und kräftig vernietet.

LG 

Tim


----------

